# Lazer augers



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I went to buy a Lazer auger and was told there was no place that sharpens the blades in this area. The fellow said you have to send the blades back to Lazer and they will send you a pair of refurbished blades. Any info would be appreciated. I don't want to buy something I have to send back to the manufactuer (spelling) and wait for them to take there good old time in returning.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The blades are cheap, no more than 15 bucks. I've had mine for 2 or 3 years. No need to resharpened them yet. Youc an order the blades from several outdoor fishing sites.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Gander Mountain carries Mora and Lazer blades from 6 inches to 10 or 12 inches .


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I Heard A Rumor On The Ice That Mog. Bait Was Now Lazer Sharpening Blades For $4.00. Has Anyone Else Heard This?


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

i bought an auger blade sharpener at dick's for like $6.00. talked to a guy at gander, he said he wouldn't recommend sharpening them, he said if the angle of the blade was altered slightly it could drastically affect the augers performance. now i'm not sure if i want to chance it. blades for my auger, an 8" lazer were $25.00 i think.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Mogadore is where I heard about sending away to get your lazer blades sharpened. He said they don't sharpen lazer blades.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Crooked -- Go to the Strikemaster site.

StrikeMaster has a Gatco sharpener for $8 bucks or so.

www.strikemaster.com

I found it for you, it's on this page. http://www.strikemaster.com/store/blades.html


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Blue Pike thanks for the site. I do pretty well with my hands like building and flying RC airplanes, building boats but when it comes to sharpining things I pay to have the pros do it. I got back into the hardwater fishing 3 years ago and had Mogadore bait sharpen my 25+ year old auger and it still doesn't cut.I am going to purchase a new one this year. I see guys drilling holes 10 times faster than I can with seems like no effort. I am just torn between which one to by. When I find the time to fish I don't want to get there and find my auger won't cut. Mora or Lazor???????????? I do know it will be 6".
Tanks again for the site. John


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Those sharpeners work best just to keep a good edge on the blades. If you wait until they are real dull they don't work so well.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

CrookedBecause I have never used the Mora I cant actually say witch one would be the best.
I can tell you that if for some reason I was to buy another hand ice auger it would more than likely be a StrikeMaster Lazer. Never had a problem with the ones I have. 

I have two Lazers, a 8 inch and a 6 inch. For the panfish, gills, crappie and perch I use the 6, its a lot faster than the 8.
I have to tell you, the 8 inch does not get used much at all. Only on Erie and in Michigan. 

Crooked if this is the first ice auger of this type you have ever owned you may want to pay particular attention to the toes of your boots.

A few years ago my grandson was cutting a few holes and some how he sliced the toe of a brand new pair of Rockys.
That in its self was bad enough. ---- But they were my boots.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

I've tried every sharpening solution/device known to humankind and to date have found no remedy for dull knives other than replacement. Sharpened or 'refurbished' knives aren't or don't last long. The do it yourself gimmicks are just that, gimmicks. Improvement is minimal if there's any at all. There are two options. New knives or better yet, a new auger. Spend the 100 bucks and get a High Velocity auger from Cabela's. In other words, forget the Lazer/Mora toy augers and get a real auger. These are Nils hand augers and will literally cut as fast as a power auger, even the 8 and 10 inchers. Knives will last 10-15 years easily, and probably longer.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fortunately I know of a guy who "knows" how to put the finish on the blades. Even sharper than factory, and cut much smoother  Only problem is.........he retired......and doesn't have the equipment at home now


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I stopped at Mogadore bait and they have no more lazers and won't order any more in quanity unless the ice comes and stays for a while. They still stock about 10 Mors's in different sizes for around 50 bucks. I had him order a 6" lazer for me. I was suprised he didn't even ask for any money down. Nice to live in an area where trust is still going strong. John


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Crooked stripe if you want the best hand auger you should look ar the velosity auger from cabelas. It is a nils auger with their name on it. I guess they are as fast as a gas auger and effortless. I am going to pick up an 8 as soon as I can find one or go to cabelas. I have been told 6 years out of these blades are not uncommon.

Scott


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

The Gander Mntn in Hilliard has Moras for about $35. When it comes time to buy a new auger between Mora and Lazer, i'll choose Lazer. I have a 6" Mora and my brother has an 8" Lazer and he cuts twice as fast as me with both of us having new blades.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

how much are they charging you for the lazer you ordered? 50.00 is steep for the mora.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

After being a machinist for close to 30 years I can sharpen any kind of auger blade.
I have been doing my own for years.
Like Shawn said,you just have to have the right equipment.
I think you are just throwing your money away by buying some of the newer sharpening products.
However a small fine stone can be used to touch them up.
When they are dull it requires some specialized equipment to get them right.
I use a rotary diamond plate.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I've had both the Lazer and the Mora. Lazer is much faster. I bought one of those carbide ice blade sharpeners last year. It's better than nothing but won't restore the factory edge.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Sliderville I'am not sure to the dime what I am paying for the Lazer. I called Kames and all they had where 8" and they where going for 72. Mogadore has been good to me over the years and it is close. If I pay a little more thats fine. Keep the bait stores in the area in business. Probably could save some money by driving to Niles to Gander Mountian but that is a 2 hour round trip and at the price of gas that would cost around 15 bucks. Save money????


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

That's Cool ..it's Your Dime.whatever Works Best For You. I Also Support My Local Bait Stores.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I just can't wait till my drill comes in. It should be this week. Since that clam shell auger I have, I have no clue how fast the new one will cut. Just like a kid at christmas.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

This new lazer auger cuts like a hot knife through butter. Been drilling a lot of test holes latley with no effort. I took my old clam shell just to compair. Lazer cuts 4" in about 5-6 turns. Clam shell in 20-25 and it was shappened just last year. Now you know why I was complaining. This new auger has opened up a new world of ice fishing. I don't dread the drilling anymore and can enjoy the fishing. Thanks for all the advice on my questions. Thats what I enjoy about this great site. Lots of freindship and help when it is needed.
Thanks again John


----------

